# kitty at 1000



## wynedot55 (Oct 1, 2008)

hey kitty congrats on your 1000th post.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you, I hadn't even realized it. I wondered what you meant.  Most of them are in the word games.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 1, 2008)

yes but people can learn from our word games as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, they keep us occupied until someone needs our help anyway.  -and that's hot chocolate in the cup.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 1, 2008)

i thought it was irish coffee.but you dont like coffee.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 1, 2008)

I might be part Irish but, that doesn't make any difference. I still don't like coffee.


----------

